# Coopers Hawk Decimated My Birds Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am just frantic, gutted, heartbroken, angry and who knows what else. 

I've had a Coopers Hawk coming to the yard for weeks now. S/he hadn't gotten anybirdy, but that all changed today. I had to be gone for a couple of hours and in that time, the following lost their lives:

Walter - Member, Voxdixit's, beloved pigeon .. Cooper severed the head and ate the top of the breast.

Punkin - One large talon wound and bleeding from the mouth but quite dead when I found him/her - Also a beloved of a member here .. Gina

Three Unnamed Ringneck Doves - Not a mark on them but quite dead. I guess it is possible to die from fright.

I am just sick, and I think this Coopers must be on drugs or something. There was no reason to kill so wantonly today.

I'm also pretty sure that this same Coopers got Philip of Philip and Elizabeth .. I haven't seen him in days. I had already put Mama Elizabeth and the babies into lockdown, but Philip wouldn't come in.

I'm about ready to throw in the towel here .. having a very, very, very down day. In addition to my own birds have had some very sad and difficult rehab cases come in that haven't made it and a couple more that are just barely hanging on.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your birds, Terry, and I know how hard that can be. You might try to find a local falconer who would be licensed and willing to trap that Cooper's and release it someplace far away. That's what I have to do from time to time and it works for awhile.

Pidgey


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That's really sad Terry. That hawk probably was a roid monkey or something. A hawk comes to my house too now. It hides in my neighbors apple tree. This hawk is young though, probably half of the size of a normal sized one. It has absolutely no hunting skills and won't make it through the winter. I went up to the tree today and made some cougar noises and it flew away. But i'm really sorry about the losses Terry. it must have been a crazy hawk. Killing so many birds.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your losses Terry. How absolutely awful and so frustrating. I know the hawks have to eat too, but why must they take the ones we love? 

I hope you can find someone who is able to relocate the Cooper's Hawk. Or maybe it will relocate on it's own.

In any case - Hugs to you.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*TERRY,Sorry to hear about your loss. Terry take a good look around I think that you may have had a 4footed killer. * GEORGE


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh, Terry, this is terribly sad. I am so sorry.
I can understand why you feel like throwing in the towel, but you can't, Terry, too many creatures need your help. 
May God comfort you & give you strength. I hope you feel better soon.

Phyll


----------



## highflyers (Apr 11, 2008)

*Sorry to hear about ur looses*



TAWhatley said:


> I am just frantic, gutted, heartbroken, angry and who knows what else.
> 
> I've had a Coopers Hawk coming to the yard for weeks now. S/he hadn't gotten anybirdy, but that all changed today. I had to be gone for a couple of hours and in that time, the following lost their lives:
> 
> ...


Hi Terry ,sorry to hear about ur losses but its the mother nature its all over the world we r having same problem.I live in Melbourne Australia at least 2-3 pigeons of mine a week is taken by Pedegrine falcons they r the wost ones.
I keep Budapest highfliers n few Vienna highfliers n some tipplers.
All I can suggest u is dont fly ur birds everyday, fly once a week at different days and times untill they have migrated from ur area u r luckier then us bcoz we dont have much cold weather as u have up there bcoz of that Falcons are always 12 months a year around,but I will never give up I born as pigeon flyer n I will die as pigeon flyer never ever give up no matter what ;-).Take care. Tom from down under (Australia )


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

My neighbor just called. A hawk attacked my pigeons today while i was gone to soccer practice and one of my pigeons had fly into his house and was hiding under a bed I went and got him. He was totally frightened  One of my rollers.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry I m so sorry to hear about your situation today with your birds and with rehab cases.
Lets hope that the ones, that just hanging will make till tomorrow and tomorrow has to be a better day.

This seems so much not like Coopers though, you know , what this type of killing reminds me - cats . But that is just my own experience very painful in deed, we talking like 8 birds without their heads (mourning doves) and one , which did survive was sitting in the corner , trying to hide there and those killers were sitting around him, when we came home from whatever. Back in Arizona we did built enclosure for cats, but we did used chain link, and I did not expected those mourning doves to just go through . But they can squeeze and they did and cats did the rest. They drag them inside the home through the kitty door, and , that was , what we did found , when coming home. Maybe you have their racoons???

Just cant put my fingers on the Cooper....
Im so sorry Terry. Try to take your mind of those gone and know , that there are next ones needing you as we speak.

Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your posts. I am QUITE sure this is a Coopers Hawk and a female based on the size. She is in my yard 2,3,4 or more times a day. When I am here I know that she is here by the crows sounding the alarm and now also by a White Chinese Goose that is here .. he goes totally crazy whenever anything, big or small, is not right in the yard. 

I have seen this Coopers sitting on top of my aviaries, cages, hanging on the side .. I can walk up to within two or three feet and she will stand her ground and glare at me. The only thing that fazes her is to see me with the garden hose because she knows she is going to get sprayed and then she will take off and go into a tree a couple of houses down and wait until she thinks she can safely come back.

I've tried and tried to get Maggie to bark at, lunge at, and chase the hawk .. she won't .. she goes after the crows instead. I don't want Maggie to harm the hawk .. just chase it off like she does the crows.

I am gutted by the loss of any bird but to lose two in one day that came to me from members here is an absolute killer.

With three dogs in the yard, I know this isn't a cat, raccoon or anything of that nature .. it's the Coopers Hawk.

It is truly my fault that Walter got taken as he and his mate were in a large cage made of 1 x 1 wire. The openings were plenty big enough for the hawk to grab Walter, pull him to the side, and proceed with eating him.

The others were all in 1/2 x 1/2 and I have to assume they were just unlucky enough to get caught at the side of the cage.

Truly, I am just sick about this.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh Terry, I'm so sorry you lost you babies in such a horrific away, it's hard enough when they go naturally. You'll be receiving lots of healing thoughts your way.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Terry, I'm very sorry for your loss. 

I hope you and the other birds feel better soon.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Terry,
I can't believe all this happen to you, I'm so sorry, I know how you take care all these birds, I will be crying by now, but don't give up you are doing a great job with all these birds in need, is not your fault, you need to go out like anybody, just be more careful now, I think would be good what Pidgey suggest, and find a local falconer.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Pete, Sue, and Ivor .. I'm hanging in there but am still really, really angry and depressed .. I'll get myself in order by tomorrow ..

Terry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Terry............I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of those precious birds. I can't imagine how badly you must feel. You do so much to save and protect these birds, it is such a horrible way for them to die. This Coopers Hawk must be some kind of psycopath to mass murder in this way. I sure hope you find a way to relocate the hawk.

Don't ever give up. The birds need you and we need you!!! I sure hope tomorrow will be a much better day for you.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you Pete, Sue, and Ivor .. I'm hanging in there but am still really, really angry and depressed .. I'll get myself in order by tomorrow ..
> 
> Terry


Yes, you need to regroup. There are too many birds who need you and rely on you for their safety, health, and happiness. Same goes for the people here, we look to you for support, knowledge, assist. On the other hand, you know how much we all love you, and I bet there are many "good thoughts" winging your way.
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I am so sorry about your birds, I would be devistated also. But everyone's right - you can't give up. Mother nature is very mean sometimes, but your feathered friends need you.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

Hi all
i have a solution to the hawk problem.....
watch the hawks closely they mostly hunt at dusk and dawn.......when the light is low .......they only hunt if they are hungry(no point wasting energy)......
i have had a problem with red tails and peregrines for some years now .......there is a very successful pair nesting which have two juveniles to feed and i have lost five birds in two years......its inevitable .......i try and time my birds flying time to avoid the hawks hunting routine........and also vultures and ravens help as they are fighting for the same air space as the hawks....... the more time the hawks use up defending their territory the more time i get to fly my birds...........
there is no point in trying to relocate the hawks because another pair will eventually get that territory.....
the best thing you can do is to study the hawks routine and do not fly your birds in the pre breeding season when the hawks are most paranoid......
if you can watch the nest of the hawks it will give you a very good idea wat the hawks plan to do next.....
it is sometimes impossible to predict anything but .......


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Terry... don't even think about giving up. There will still be lots of birds that need your help. I know you would hate it even more if you didn't accept more that needed you and they died just because you didn't help. so sorry for your lost birds. Jim


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Terry, I've just gotten up and read your post. This is terrible. I too find it difficult to believe that one hawk did this. Just doesn't sound right to me. In any case, I know that you must be feeling horrible. I'm so sorry that it did happen. You know you can't just give up though. That's not you.  Don't know what else to say really except that I'm very sorry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a terrible tragedy, Terry. I am so sorry this is happening to you. 

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am truly sorry, Terry. That is a terrible tragedy and a horrible memory for you to have to carry. Once again , it seems to be a week of tragedies.

Our UK collared doves will die of heart attack very quickly if they are frightened, I think it is the adrenalin surge...the ringnecks will not have even experienced fear for long.

Do you think that hanging those bead curtains outside the cages would deter the hawk from getting in close?

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Im SO sorry for your losses, sending a BIG hug for comfort and a prayer that you can locate someone who can capture and remove that Cooper Hawk/s.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Terry,

Just had to offer my condolences. You always give words of support to us when we need them, it's hard to find the right words to say when such a tradegy occurs.
I am so sorry and do hope you can find a solution that will help deter this bird.

Janet


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

I just read your post. What a tragedy! I feel simply awful for you and the birds that lost their lives. There are no words to express it. Yes, I know you will take a deep breath and pull together, but in the meanwhile, please know I'm thinking of you. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know.

Margaret


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Terry,
Which ever way this horrible thing has happened it has hit you very hard. One feels so helpless when someone like you suffers and there is not much one can do to appease those feelings. I am very sorry that you are going through such a difficult time and hope you will soon feel better. Gladys


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ugh...........so sad....sorry


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

So sorry to read this, Terry. I can just imagine how terrible you must feel. 

There's a red-tail on campus now (first appeared last winter, then disappeared over the summer, now back), and it is so unbelievably stressful for me because I worry about the individual pigeons I know, as well as the squirrels who are quite friendly. Last winter, the hawk just about obliterated the squirrel population. I know the hawk needs to eat too, but it's just so upsetting to have to worry for the safety of your friends.

Do you think there's a way that you can attract the crows into your yard, maybe by leaving food for them? The crows around here pretty consistently mob the hawk, and although that doesn't keep him away completely, I think it helps make it less comfortable for him.

Jennifer


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, about all I can think to say is that I love you and I am so terribly sorry this happened.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh Terry, let me join the circle of love in offering my sincere sympathy. It is going to be hard for a while but try and regroup. You are much needed at your place and here too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Terry,
I do hope you are feeling at least a tiny bit better today and I am deeply sorry for your losses there within the family that you care for  Please know we are all right there with you in your sorrows and even though these tragedies do happen we all must carry on the fight for the well being of the ones we have left in our care with hugs and playful pecks as our rewards to keeps us going I honestly do think the advice of finding someone to capture and relocate this cooper is your best bet as with the ones here they never give up til they run out of a food source and even then they are never far off .. keep strong and know you do all that you can to keep them safe .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I also add my sympathy for these tragic losses. It seems doubly tragic when something sad happens to loved birds with their own unique identity and individuality.

I too hope there is a way to relocate a predator which is such a persistent danger to your birds.

John


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Terry - my heart goes out to you  I am so sorry and, along with everyone, hope your spirits are better today. It's always tragic when this happens to anyone but somehow it's even more heartwrenching to hear of it happening to such a dedicated and devoted rehabber. 

You're always there for all of us - let us all be there for you this time. Close your eyes for a moment, take a deep breath, and feel everyone's empathy and love surround you. Hope it eases your soul - even a little bit.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I'm so sorry about this....it really has to be so discouraging and frustrating....not to mention how heartbreaking.

God knows you do the very best you can to house and help all of these birds....

Hope you are feeling just a little bit better today.....I know it has to be so hard.

Linda


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> My neighbor just called. A hawk attacked my pigeons today while i was gone to soccer practice and one of my pigeons had fly into his house and was hiding under a bed I went and got him. He was totally frightened  One of my rollers.


 G...consider your pal lucky that he got away.....

the hawk'll be back....you should be vigilant and try to keep 'em safe for a while....

try to figure out what kind of hawk too....different species stalk and kill diffrently.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Terry,
Wasn't on yesterday and just read your post. I'm terribly sorry for your tragedy. You will find the strength after you get through this to carry on your wonderful work so that every creature that crosses your path in the future can appreciate it.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Terri....dammit, that's horrible.

I know what you mean....I think coopers, especially...I really believe they just like to KILL...not out of hunger....just to KILL.

So many victims I have seen just left killed and uneaten.....

I am sorry that happened. 

It will certainly be back. Is there any way you can safekeep the birds for a while ????

Also, although it's debatable that such things work...I have had some success (or perhaps just dumb luck) with the following: 

~ http://www.jedds.com/-strse-644/12-INCH-SILVER-GAZING/Detail.bok

~ I made a long recording loop of corvid calls...and also eurasian owl calls....just plucked soundfiles off of the net and mixed them onto a disc....

~ suggested by another member...take a bunch of CD disks and string them together and hang them. Wind blows, the string moves, the discs reflect and shine and appear, perhaps, to be ...alive (?)

~other mirror stuff....Big mirrors, smaller mirrors, mirrors near whatever apertures your pidgies use for ingress/egress...theory: pigeons like being with other pigeons. hawks don't like to compete w/ others for the same target....so if they see another (i.e. their own reflection)....they will skidaddle.

When they find a foodsource, they visit again and again. Same thing happened here. I noticed it for a while...about 4 weeks...it made no attempts to kill...just studied the environs and stayed perched day to day, switching it's vantage points in the n'hood. Then it went on it's killing spree with no mercy....

When the foodsource location is altered/changed up/relocated/or just weirded out a bit.....they figure it out quickly and hopefully will move on...

Like I said, I dunno if any of this stuff really is foolproof....but...I can say that it didn't NOT work for me...over a period of about 3 months.

Also....coopers tend to be migratory.....the one around here which was on a murdering spree for about 6 weeks...dissappeared...has reappeared occasionally since for about a week or less....then disappears again for long stretches.

So...I know it's of no consolation...but more likely than not it'll move on once it figures out it's victims aren't worth the hassle....

I send your loved ones a prayer. They will always be your friends and they are in a better place now.


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry about your lost. I think all of us have this problem and it is so sad to loose any of your pigeon. A hawk used to always chase my pigeon when i used to live in west covina 5 years ago, i used to fly them, but when the hawk try to attacked them, they get so scared that they don't know where to go. couple of times a pigeon of mine actually hit our neighbors window when he/she try to escape. back then we have a grumpy neighbor and he complains about my pet pigeon, that is when i stop having them as pet. But now i wanna start having pigeons again, but like i said, i will star having fancy pigeons instead, so i doo not need to fly them, just to have as pet and display. so sorry again for your lost terry, hope you cheer up soon and feel better.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh Terry, my heart is just broken for you. I'm so sorry!!! It's so devastating. Don't beat yourself up about Walter's cage. For years I kept my pigeons in a coop with regular chicken wire (before I found this site!) and never had a problem. Just seems like terrible luck. Remember we all love and look up to you very much. I tell people about you everywhere I go, you are a true inspiration to many you don't even know about, and especially to me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh NO, Terry!!

I just saw this thread and am sooo sorry!!

You are a role model for many on this site and even new members! The number of responses in such a short time is a testimony to your influence.

I'm sure that ALL rehabbers want to throw in the towel sooner or later when "bad things happen to good birds and people." But, unfortunately, that's the easy way out. While you will not "recover" in a short time, due to the level of devastation, know that we are with you and will help all we can. 

Please take care of yourself too. I know you hadn't been feeling well and that makes things so much worse to try and cope!!

Along with my fellow site members, I, too, send LOVING THOUGHTS AND HUGS at this sad time!

Please hang in there!!

Love and hugs again

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I Am Very Touched ..*

Thank you all so very much for your kind and supportive words. I can't tell you how much this means to me. And, to those of you who PM'ed, I really appreciate your extra care and concern for me. I am still angry, still hurt, still depressed, but I am "back in the saddle again" today .. 

I will be home tomorrow all day, and I will be watching for Ms. Coopers, and I KNOW she will be here several times. She won't get any tomorrow.

I had to leave very, very early this morning, but all was well when I left. Unfortunately, it was way late and way dark when I got home tonight, so it will be morning before I know if there have been any other tragedies here .. hopefully not. If I go out tonight, it will set the ducks and geese off, and I can't be that uncaring and disrespectful of my neighbors.

I agree that the best solution here is to have this hawk safely captured and relocated. I will be talking with some local resources in that regard tomorrow.

I will also try hanging the CD's and such, but I really don't think it will have any impact on this hawk. She is truly brazen.

Thank you all again!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Terry! With all you do to safeguard and protect your charges, this had to happen!! In a perfect world, all our efforts would be enough. Unfortunately, bad things still happen, no matter what we do. I'm so sorry for the losses and injuries. Please know that we all care for you and hope you are as gentle with yourself as you would be it this happened to someone else.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry

If possible give a Jenfer idea a though, You would never be have looking back on such situation again, believe me. I m saying this from personal experience. Lots of hugs

Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

corvid said:


> Terry
> 
> If possible give a Jenfer idea a though, You would never be have looking back on such situation again, believe me. I m saying this from personal experience. Lots of hugs
> 
> Nell


I DO have a lot of crows in my backyard, and they usually DO chase the hawk away. I DO provide them with soaked dry dog food and eggs. I guess they just took a break from hawk chasing that day, and the hawk had a field day.

Thanks again, everyone for your kind words and advice.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I just read your post--oh Terry I'm so very sorry! I just lost a single dove to a predator and I was devastated, but to lose four or five in one day is a crushing blow. I know all too well how it feels to think you've done all you can to protect them and then the beast gets to them anyway. I would have thought 1/2" wire was sufficient to protect them. Like you, I've seen how brazen Cooper's hawks can be. I've seen them sit in front of our loft and not even move until I got within a few feet of them and we've had them come right under the patio cover to try and get at the doves. 

I also know all too well that while the death of any special bird is painful, the violent death of our charges is almost unbearable. Please give yourself sufficient time to grieve and mourn these losses. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

-Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Cathy. I appreciate your post very much.

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Goshawk in my yard too.*

Sorry to hear about the loss - I had a big female Goshawk show up about two weeks ago, right on the pole behind the fella's loft. I think she might have got one of my outside guys. I caught her up there two mornings in a row so on the third morning I went out equipped and ready, I snuck around the corner of the house and let her have it with a fist full of pigeon food, nailed her good and scared the $ell out of her. She hasn't been back since - you might try it nothing got to lose but a handful of pellets. 

NAB


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Terry, I just saw this*

I'm really sorry about your birds. Hawks are getting more brazen everywhere so it seems. I have a Coopers Hawk that shows up almost every day just to look in the pigeon coop and terrorize the birds. I've watched them catch sparrows in my yard. We also have Goshawks and Redtails.

I live in an area that has one of the largest crow populations in the world, Winnebago County, IL. We still have plenty of hawks and it doesn't stop them from being here or from hunting. I consider crows to be only a minor deterrent to most hawks. Yes, they bother them but living in an area with literally millions of crows hasn't hurt the hawk population in the area.

It is hard to imagine that one hawk did so much damage in one day but if it is trying to get into cages, the birds can be so frightened that they will actually have heart attacks or fly into the pens so badly that they actually kill themselves.

If you are unable to get the hawk captured and released elsewhere, I don't know what you can do other than make your pens different in such a way that they will be able to retreat to an area that makes them feel safe, such as an area that they hawk can't even see into.

My biggest problem has always been raccoons and I've had as many as 80 pigeons killed in one night by them. I also had a flock of ducks and geese devasted by them in one night, over $2,000 worth of waterfowl gone and that was over 30 years ago. I feel your pain.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Nab and Bill. I appreciate your posts. I'm working like crazy to get everything super hawk proofed here. 

Another member had sent me a private e-mail regarding the doves. He felt they had gotten so spooked that they had broken their necks by slamming into the cage walls, and I'm pretty sure that is what happened .. they didn't have a mark on them.

I think the hawk must have first gotten Punkin and then wasn't able to get to the body well enough to really have a meal and then proceeded to go after the doves and couldn't get them either. Finally, she got Walter and was able to get this body close enough to the edge to eat a good portion of him.

I didn't see her at all yesterday .. don't know if she was here today as I had to be at work. At least she didn't get anybirdy today.

I do try to scare her away with a blast from the water hose when I see her, but I'm certainly willing to try tossing some small objects at her that won't hurt her if they actually make contact.

If my dog, Maggie, would just learn to chase the hawk instead of the crows, that would be a wonderful solution. I'm not saying I want Maggie to catch the hawk .. just to scare her away like she does the crows.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Too bad you couldn't put a cage within a cage. Even if it got its feet through one cage, it might not get to the bird in the second cage within. That is, if there was space enough for the inside cage from the outside cage so that the feet nor the beak could get through to the birds.

I've always wondered whether something like my idea would work or not. Don't know if anyone's ever tried it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I too agree with jbangelfish that they are so braisen now that there isnt much that deters these coopers anymore from taking what they can be it a wing thru a cage or whatever part they can grab thru the bars ... I at one time while opening a door to feed my birds just last year in one pen had a cooper hit me right in the side of my head trying to fly in thru the door as I opened it ..it was not only a shock to my birds but me as well and even after that the bird flew just to a tree about 10 feet away and watched til I picked up a stick and threw it at him not oncebut a quite a few times and to be honest I didnt care if I hit him or not  it is true that when relocating these birds of prey others will replace then soon after but when it come to birds that are a major threat like this to your flock I would just keep capturing them and relocating at will for the livelyhood of your flocks safety .. Here I have sparrow hawks ,sharp shines , coopers and redtails but the only one that despise are the coopers as they have the look of the devil in their eyes and if you get close enuf you too can see it they look right thru you with nothing but a crazy kind of evil run amuck .

p.s. I agree crows dont really help unless it is nesting season for one and that they live in the immediate area for another ..I have them here 24/7 and still they never even try to deter the smaller hawks in my area


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I think it best to learn to live with them*

After raising many birds and animals for nearly my entire life (I started with parakeets when I was four years old) and dealing with many predators, I have come to accept that they will always be here and have a purpose for being here. I think we have to accept them for what they are and at least try to appreciate their beauty. Hawks, owls and eagles are amazing animals with amazing intelligence. I have reared and rehabbed a few of them and came to love and appreciate all of them.

At any rate, I decided a long time ago that I can't possibly stop the predators from being around. Get rid of one and sooner or later, another will show up and there are many species of predators. From that point on (it happened to be after I lost 80 pigeons in one night to raccoons), I decided that I had to make all of my pens absolutely predator proof to the best of my ability. This isn't easy with raccoons as they can open doors and have the strength to rip through chicken wire. Still, I have not lost a bird to them in the last 25 years.

There was a time when you could declare a predator to be a nuisance if it was killing your livestock and you could obtain a permit to kill it. I know that you have no intention of doing that and I'm sure it can't be done today anyway. 

One thing that you could try (if you have the stomach for it) would be to offer the hawk some fresh roadkills if you find them. This sounds kind of disgusting but a friend of mine who raised peregrine falcons and gyrfalcons, did this whenever he found them. Hungry birds of prey will gladly dine on a freshly killed bird or animal that they happen to find. Perhaps you and this bird of prey could actually develop a relationship and he can learn to leave your birds alone. You would likely be amazed at the intelligence of these birds.

I found a male Kestrel once, hopping across a busy road. It was obvious that he could not fly. I stopped and picked him up and he fought me to the best of his ability with both talons and beak. It appeared that the underside of his wing had been burned, probably by a power line. Anyway, I brought him home and put him in a small empty cage that I had (only about 14 inches square).

He was thin and blinking so thirsty and hungry. I looked in the fridge for a piece of fresh meat and the best thing I could find was a very rare piece of steak. I put it up to the cage and he reached through with his talon and grabbed it and began eating. I was startled and amazed by his will to survive.

We wound up having this bird for about two years, after we decided that he could never fly well enough to release. He did used to fly around the house when we'd let him out for excercise. He was finger tamed within a week of having him and would always eat from our hand. This was an adult wild bird and I was always amazed at this.

We built him a larger cage and kept him in front of a dining room window for the couple of years that he was with us. We named him Elvis because of the sideburns look of male falcons. He was a very personable and highly intelligent bird. 

He started to get weak and get thin after we had him for a couple of years so we called a bird of prey rehabber that we knew of and brought him there. They thought that his diet was deficient and he wound up dieing after about a week there. I hoped that it was nothing that I had done but it is possible that he did not get all that he needed. Their diet is pretty demanding as they eat many large insects like grasshoppers as well as small birds, snakes and mice.

I can't expect you to love or appreciate birds of prey as I will probably never love raccoons but I hope you can learn to accept them for what they are and learn to live with them. They truly are amazing creatures.

Bill


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your losses , its heartbreaking when these things happen . My condolences Terry 

Bob


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*no fly zone*



TAWhatley said:


> I am just frantic, gutted, heartbroken, angry and who knows what else.
> 
> I've had a Coopers Hawk coming to the yard for weeks now. S/he hadn't gotten anybirdy, but that all changed today. I had to be gone for a couple of hours and in that time, the following lost their lives:
> 
> ...


i had the same problem until i established a no fly zone,i am not proud of this fact but it works,.there is no revenge only sorrow-no sympathy from anyone but life goes on.


----------

